# Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone got this game? Anyone enjoying it? etc. etc?


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 6, 2011)

My friend has it, he said it's ok, so I'm kind of wondering whether to get it or not.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2011)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> My friend has it, he said it's ok, so I'm kind of wondering whether to get it or not.


Definitely one of the best games on the PSP, my only beef with it is that Co-Op is essentially non-existent to those that can't use Ad-Hoc Party and no one nearby has it.

I've beaten pretty much everything story wise, still some Extra Ops missions to complete like the Monster Hunter ones.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 6, 2011)

my little brother has it.  i don't know if he likes it or not, but i saw him playing it a month or two ago, i think.  i haven't played it, myself.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, so.. I think I've beaten the main game...


Spoiler



Atleast i stop Peace Walker from launching the nuke. Once i finished that i looked at some extra ops, and i gotta say i was thrown off by the "Date With Paz" mission :U


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 7, 2011)

I got stuck on a tank battle and then distracted by birth by sleep. <:L

But what I played of it so far was very fun, forcibly recruiting people is great. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Okay, so.. I think i've beaten the main game...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Atleast i stop Peace Walker from launching the nuke. Once i finished that i looked at some extra ops, and i gotta say i was thrown off by the "Date With Paz" mission :U</div>


Ending was cool no? o: 

And lol at that Extra Ops mission. The reward for S ranking is even better.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.

Why, what happens when you get S rank?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you find that out. Just expect... Less formal clothing.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-hmm.. That was... I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Spoiler



Alright, so after the billionth Zadornov mission, i've finally beaten the main game (Unless i have to start looking for Zadornov's ghost or something) 

Now to start doing some monster hunter missions, and other extra ops.

(I also heard there was a "date with Kaz" mission...? :X i don't think i want to do that one... But i heard you get a Kaz uniform... tempting..)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You ought to be done now.  And yeah, there is that mission but I'm really not sure if want. The AI Type 2 Battles are annoyingly difficult, have you beaten them?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Tom said:


> You ought to be done now.  And yeah, there is that mission but I'm really not sure if want. The AI Type 2 Battles are annoyingly difficult, have you beaten them?


 
Haven't gotten to playing it, gonna try and see how i fair on my own. And if i'm desperate, i'll get my bro to help me (And then revive him like 50+ times because he dies fast..)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Haven't gotten to playing it, gonna try and see how i fair on my own. And if i'm desperate, i'll get my bro to help me (And then revive him like 50+ times because he dies fast..)


 
Definitely a multiperson thing, sucks I don't know anyone around here who has it. :/


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Tom said:


> Definitely a multiperson thing, sucks I don't know anyone around here who has it. :/


 
Really? No siblings to help?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

I was able to beat the Pupa II battle, twice..

The second time around i wanted to go back and get Paz's diary.

I love some of the briefing files, like the one with Huey and Snake talking about the letter to Strangelove =P


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Really? No siblings to help?


 
My brother has little to no interest in games, especially those he's watched me beat. :L Peace Walker was one of those games.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 6, 2011)

Tom said:


> My brother has little to no interest in games, especially those he's watched me beat. :L Peace Walker was one of those games.


 
Oh, i see, that kinda sucks, but it does kind of take the fun out of playing a game if you've already seen someone play it.

TBH, if it's a handheld game, it's kinda annoying when someone's watching over your shoulder.

Did you ever search all the trucks in the crater base?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Oh, i see, that kinda sucks, but it does kind of take the fun out of playing a game if you've already seen someone play it.
> 
> TBH, if it's a handheld game, it's kinda annoying when someone's watching over your shoulder.
> 
> Did you ever search all the trucks in the crater base?


Well, he didn't see me play it all. I still got him to try some Co-Op with me, he enjoyed it, but remains adamant on not playing it Solo.

Pretty annoying.

 Yeah, all those easter eggs were funny.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2011)

Tom said:


> Well, he didn't see me play it all. I still got him to try some Co-Op with me, he enjoyed it, but remains adamant on not playing it Solo.
> 
> Pretty annoying.
> 
> Yeah, all those easter eggs were funny.


 
I'm not sure why, but the "SUNLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT" part cracked me up.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

I think i've come pretty far, i've S'd the Peace Walker custom with my brother, S'd the Crysalis custom solo, and with my brother, got all eight Paz tapes, stealth'd my way through the AH56-Raider custom battle and S'd that too.

My R&D team is about 90 already. =D

/bragging

Edit: plus, i S'd the Monster Hunting battles too.


----------

